# Friend



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

My friend has a daughter and her name is mae. mae is a figure skater who is really amazing she does doubles and really good spins mae also has a friend her name is lilly. Lilly horseback rides 3 days of the week and now mae wants to horseback ride too. my friend doesn't know what to do any suggestions??
P.s my friend has a bit of a tight budget:croc::croc:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lucymyhavanese said:


> My friend has a daughter and her name is mae. mae is a figure skater who is really amazing she does doubles and really good spins mae also has a friend her name is lilly. Lilly horseback rides 3 days of the week and now mae wants to horseback ride too. my friend doesn't know what to do any suggestions??
> P.s my friend has a bit of a tight budget:croc::croc:


I think if mom can't afford for her daughter to do horseback riding, the two girls need to find something they both like that is less expensive.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tell the child the truth, they can't afford it. My parents were not afraid to tell me that I couldn't have a horse and me nor any of my friends who were told they couldn't have something were damaged in any way. Kids understand better than one thinks.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I agree with Lucille. 

My cousin's daughter (age 11) has been wanting to learn how to ride for a long while now. He told her they couldn't afford lessons, but he does know a gal who owns a horse ranch and she was willing to let the girl work one day a week in exchange for a riding lesson every week. So...his daughter is working at the ranch to pay for her riding lessons. Could that be an option for Mae?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Gosh I am so glad that I had the childhood that I did. No I didn't have a horse, but my cousins did. We would take off on Saturdays riding on the wagon roads back to the fields. Since I didn't have a horse, I had to ride behind. Lessons were free. I knew that if I didn't hang on, I was going to fall and get hurt. Children today are not allowed that freedom--no adults watching our every move. We knew to be home for the supper meal or we would be in trouble.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Gosh I am so glad that I had the childhood that I did. No I didn't have a horse, but my cousins did. We would take off on Saturdays riding on the wagon roads back to the fields. Since I didn't have a horse, I had to ride behind. Lessons were free. I knew that if I didn't hang on, I was going to fall and get hurt. Children today are not allowed that freedom--no adults watching our every move. We knew to be home for the supper meal or we would be in trouble.


ahhh Lucile the good ole days. I got to occasionally ride race horses , as my grandfather trained horses for Seagrams Stables. Good advice Lucile.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I can totally understand. My daughter wants to do everything and we just can NOT afford it, nor do we have the time. For school she HAS to have an "outside interest" in the arts, (music, art classes, dance, sculpting, etc) and she wants to learn guitar. She is also in Girl Scouts, that is IT for the school year. She also LOVES horses, wants to take Karate, play soccer, do pottery, gymnastics, dance.... pretty much everything! LOL Her real passion at this age is horses and thankfully my husband works with several people who have horses. She has started going to a ladies house about once a month to ride. Not exactly "lessons" but she IS learning and she gets to spend a whole day out there. In exchange my husband does all thier computer work for free. Works out great for everyone!!


----------

